# Google- Five Years Later: Giardiasis Linked to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - About - News & Issues



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Five Years Later: Giardiasis Linked to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome*
*About - News & Issues*
The first study, conducted three years later, showed an elevated risk of both chronic fatigue syndrome and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*.) The article on the five-year follow up did not address *IBS*. However, the most recent data show that obstructive *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

